# WHat color gravel



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I had red bellies and I had black gravel for them. It brought their color out, I thought so anyways. I have a golf spilo now and I dont know if I am not noticing his gold because I still hae black grvel or because he is only like 3" and he hasnt begun to show his gold yet. I can still see the black spots clearly on his body. Whats going on. SHould I change the gravel color to make his gold come out more and if so what color would be best???? Personal experiences would help.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I use sand which seems to bring the color out VERY nice in spilos. Nice silver color with gold bellies. You might want to give that a try. Plus I just like the look of sand bottom tanks as opposed to gravel. More realistic. All rivers/lakes I have ever been to had sand bottoms, not this pea gravel stuff (or black gravel). Gives the tank a nice natural look, while at the same time complementing the spilo color nicely.

~~Dj


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I thought sand was hard to keep because of the cleaning and all.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

If anything sand is easier IMO. Sh!t pretty much stays on the surface. I do loose some sand during water changes due to it being sucked into the python. For the 180 gallon that amounts to about a teaspoon to tablespoon amount. Not that much at all considering a 50 lbs bag of sand will only run you 3-4 bucks.

~~Dj


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I do agree with sand looking better than gravel the ony two things i find troubling with sand is your fish stirring it up and then it getting into the filter and screwing up the filter. Also i can imagine doing a vacuming on the substrate a pain since it will probably suck up some sand.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Outie said:


> your fish stirring it up and then it getting into the filter and screwing up the filter.


 Yep this has presented a problem to some people. I personally use a wet/dry so sand that is kicked up is never really a problem since the WD's prefilter is located at the top of the tank.

~~Dj


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

so should I try sand colored gravel? Natural... like more of a brown gravel??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I use a natrual gravel and my little spilo is gold as hell


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the basic idea is lighter the better. If you want good coloration then go with sand. If sand is not a possiblity, the go with the lightest sand colored gravel you can get.

Keep us posted as to what affects you notice in your fish after the change.

~~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of sand do u use for the tank anysand or one made for fishtanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I went to a home improvement store called homedepot and bought the sand that is used to fill children sand boxes. Its called "play sand" I believe. Only thing is, it is dusty as hell. So you have to rinse it VERY good before putting it in the tank other wise it will cloud up. Not so bad considering you can get 50 lbs for only 3-4 bucks.

~~dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a green, black, silver gravel mix along with larger natural rocks at the bottom...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

i also have sand with my Gold spilo, i think it shows color well too, and mine is only 3"


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

My Ternetzi showed its gold with black gravel really well, give it time


----------

